# Michigan Out of Doors



## Liver and Onions

bylawhunter said:


> ........
> 
> I would have sent this directly to MUCC but they do not have a email contact or suggestion corner.
> 
> .............


At the bottom of their website, click on "contacts". Jimmy's and Jenny's email addresses are both listed.

L & O


----------



## john warren

bylawhunter said:


> I have been watching Michigan Out of Doors for 20 years as a child and now every week in my adult hood. I love the show and it only gets better as they evolve. I love the seasonal episodes and how nothing is a repeat or out of season.
> 
> Obviously there are guidelines on what they air on the show, but I would like to see some other things included that promote the wonderful state of Michigan like..
> 
> The Ausable River Canoe race, the multiple Mountain Bike races each summer, including the downhill Mt Bike races at Boyne Highlands and MT, as well as Marquette Mt. There are so many MT bike trails in Michigan including State Forests that offer wonderful sight seeing and wildlife. Including Cross Country Ski races. This is just a suggestion and I do understand that most if not all of these sports fall under action sports, but each of them include Michigan's out of doors and a perfect example of the new Recreational Passport regulations.


 actually there are several shows on that highlight different outdoor stuff in michigan, i don't recall the name but theres a good show i cath now an agin that does a lot or hiking and trail biking and canoing. and my favorite michigan show is "under the radar" . most important thing is to support these shows, email them, let them know we are out there,, if they have a sponsor make sure to let that sponsor know when you use their product its because you saw it on your favorite michigan show. thats how we keep them in the air. and if its a pbs show support them or lose them.


----------



## phantom17

I definately miss the days of the show with Trost and garner. I know things always change, but for me, the show has gotten really "touchey feeley" and PC. I miss the days when I could tune in and catch a show about hunting and fishing. I know they still do those stories, but it is not what it used to be. I also don't understand why they don't do a weekly fishing report from around the state like trost used to do, and/or a recipe segment. Seems like it just keeps getting further and further away from hunting and fishing.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux

I watch every week and wouldn't mind seeing new things about outdoor activities in MI other than hunting/fishing. Maybe a segment about the great places to hike/camp, ORVs, snowshoeing, canoe, etc. I really think things like that would keep the show fresh and is stuff a lot of us hunters/fisherman would enjoy to learn more about...especially in the summer months. I also like watching segments about the local knife makers, gunsmiths, call makers, bow makers etc.


----------



## Lumberman

I have been Watching mod for a long as I can remember. 

I am begging to lose interest because of the lack of true hunting and fishing segments. 

I am not even sure who they are targeting anymore. 

I think if it wasn't for the history of the show it would be cancelled in no time. 

Obviously they know better then me but it seems like a true michigan hunting and fishing show would do well. 

I get my outdoor fix from the mike avert radio show.


----------



## MEL

Show hasnt been any good since Mort Neff left. Jerry was OK, but Mort was the bomb.


----------



## KalamazooKid

I too have watched forever and a couple of observations ..... 

I really miss the recipe and weekly reports segments. 

Big lake salmon trolling, while fun to do, is incredibly boring to watch.


----------



## Whats His Face

*Would I be showing my age if was to tell you I go back to remembering Mort Neff?*


----------



## Blueump

bylawhunter said:


> I would have sent this directly to MUCC but they do not have a email contact


MUCC is simply a sponsor of the show now, they no longer own or control any of its production. The show was bought by Jimmy, who is a member of this site. I think it is well thought out, fresh and relevant each week. What they do is not easy and I'm sure 20 years from now you'll brag about how you miss the "good ole days" when Jimmy ran the show!


----------



## weekendredneck

john warren said:


> actually there are several shows on that highlight different outdoor stuff in michigan, i don't recall the name but theres a good show i cath now an agin that does a lot or hiking and trail biking and canoing.


I think the show you're talking about is Great Getaways.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney

I think they should take a camera crew out to LSC for Jobbie Nooner...


----------



## DADA77

stinky reinke said:


> Mountain biking would be great if they show some guys falling and getting injured or ramming their nuts on the bar. I would watch that!!


Leave it to reinke to come up with that one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DADA77

MOOD has never been the same since the brunette left the show..... But its still a descent show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ranger Ray

I am not sure I could do any better, and since I am not going to try, they do a good enough job for me.


----------



## fishdip

Doehead said:


> Michigan out of doors, where does it say Michigan hunting and fishing show. I suppose mushroom picking doesn't count either. Outdoors in Michigan means a lot more than hunting and fishing.
> Give the guy a break he has a valid opinion.


No, we call it mushroom hunting, I do that too.


----------



## fathom this

hitechman said:


> Well.....................I remember a segment that Mort Neff did on snow skiing in the 60's. Took place at the now defunct Ward Hills Ski area near Branch.
> 
> How do I remember? I was there skiing when they were filming the DelZoppo family from Ludington.
> 
> Steve


 Thanks for the memory! I remember hearing the music from there while ice fishing up at our cabin. Don't mean to Hi jack the thread so I will add my two cents on MOD. OK show half the time but I am glad I DVR it so I can fast forward at times or just errase the whole thing when it gets boring.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE

I actually like the Michigan Out of Doors show!


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Guys/Gals All valid points here and really no argument. I think MOD and Jimmie do a great job of putting the show together with a decent balance of outdoor activities. Most should be hunting and fishing as that is what the majority of viewers want but they also have other features. I am just glad we have the opportunity to watch it. My son and I watch it a lot just as my 87 year old father and I did in the younger days. Remember Mort Neff anyone? lol


----------



## MEL

cruiseplanner1 said:


> Remember Mort Neff anyone?


Go back and check the thread. Your a month late and dollar short with that!

On 7/22 one of our true outdoor experts posted this:

"Show hasnt been any good since Mort Neff left. Jerry was OK, but Mort was the bomb." 

Ol Mort was also mentioned on 7/23 post # 28.


----------



## cruiseplanner1

Ok sorry if that was late but I just got on this site a while ago.


----------



## Liver and Onions

cruiseplanner1 said:


> ......... Remember Mort Neff anyone? lol


Oh yeah. In the late 50's I would watch 3 shows with my dad: Michigan Outdoors, Wagon Train, and Zorro. 55 years later, I'm still watching Michigan Outdoors.
I actually liked Fred Trost better. He wasn't afraid to tackle issues.

L & O


----------



## DFJISH

fathom this said:


> Thanks for the memory! I remember hearing the music from there while ice fishing up at our cabin. Don't mean to Hi jack the thread so I will add my two cents on MOD. OK show half the time _but I am glad I DVR it so I can fast forward at times or just errase the whole thing when it gets boring.[/_QUOTE]
> 
> Ditto to that! I showed MOD every week during lunch at the high school where I taught biology, and did so for many years. Kids would bring their lunch to my room and it was always standing room only. *Hunting, fishing, and trapping in MI were always featured.* Of course times have changed and so has the show. I still watch some segments but like most, I have no interest in biking, boating, hiking, food picking, photography, bird watching, skiing, and....you get the idea. Hence I use the FF a LOT!


----------



## bronc72

Fred Trost's show was Michigan Outdoors, and was the highlight of Thursday nights, the current show was named after MUCC's magazine Michigan Out of Doors. I always figured that was an insult to Fred and Mort, though Mort was way before my time.
I am surprised there were no copyright or trademark infringement lawsuits!
Still enjoy the new version of the show as there really nothing else like it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

